# "Central Valley Saddlery" Western Saddles?



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

A barn friend of mine got a saddle for Christmas, an the metal plate on the cantle says "Central Valley Saddlery." I have never heard of this brand before.

Personally, and I mean no offense to my friend, but to me the saddle seems cheap and of poor quality. It is light which is not necessarily a bad thing, but it doesn't have much structure skirtwise. I can bend the bottom skirt easily (it is quite flexible). 
The leather also seems of cheap quality. It feels cheap and looks pretty cheap and fake. 

If you've heard of Central Valley saddles, what do you think of them? Are they actually cheap? Just my opinion, what I said above. And I mean no offense to whoever got the saddle for her or her 
So, what y'all think of that saddle brand? Just curious because based on this one, they don't seem very good.
Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hate to say it but yes, a 200.00 new saddle cannot possibly any good.

15" New Tan Show Leather Western Saddle Pkg by Central Valley Saddlery | eBay

.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And hopefully, you will keep your thoughts to yourself. It was a present, may not have been exactly what your friend wanted either, but may be all they can afford......yeah, you and I know they would have been better buying a good used one, but all folks don't know that. Be supportive.......tactful, and perhaps help her upgrade in the future.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> And hopefully, you will keep your thoughts to yourself. It was a present, may not have been exactly what your friend wanted either, but may be all they can afford......yeah, you and I know they would have been better buying a good used one, but all folks don't know that. Be supportive.......tactful, and perhaps help her upgrade in the future.


Yes, I didn't say anything to her about it. She seems to like it, and I'm not saying anything  I'm leaving that barn to do English anyways....


----------

